# Praia: Green Island Which Is Africa's Best Kept Secret



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia is Largest City of Cabo Verde/ Cape Verde...Which Means Green Cape..*









http://w0.fast-meteo.com/locationmaps/Praia.10.gif​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aerial Of The City From The Coast
Praia Holds 25 Percent Of The Total Population Of Cape-Verdeans




​
postimage.org


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cbd Rising!






(fonte: Praia Capital)​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bairro Plateau









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/7110302463_f100680fbb_b.jpg





​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Beach





















































photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Highway








photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Street Level

















photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hotels


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Praia, Santiago | Cape Verde


coraçao da praia por no rain corp., no Flickr


bar titina por no rain corp., no Flickr


calheta de são miguel por no rain corp., no Flickr


palácio do governo por no rain corp., no Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Journal City




palácio da assembleia nacional por no rain corp., no Flickr


capela santo antonio por no rain corp., no Flickr


eu sou o bom pastor por no rain corp., no Flickr


a vida é super por no rain corp., no Flickr[/SIZE]​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

With you!










http://lh5.ggpht.com/_irBZv9OfPH0/SKRoQFkIA0I/AAAAAAAAB4M/TI9QufcA6g8/s800/P8051019.JPG












http://lh4.ggpht.com/_irBZv9OfPH0/SKRouA97W1I/AAAAAAAAB54/sgaIf6LiH-g/s800/P8051032.JPG

​
ggpht.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Complexo Vicente


Complexo Copacabana - Lajinha - Sº Vicente 2 por MÃ¡rmoresCristovao, no Flickr


Complexo Atlantico Praia - cabo verde 2 por MÃ¡rmoresCristovao, no Flick​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Leafy Areas









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6308961364_c3689b2dc0_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Apartments*









http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8061/cv1f.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sunbathing Praia in the distance..


















imageshack.us


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tropical Beauty









http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8418/pra4cv.jpg













http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7956/pra11cv.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nothing like Home...









http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7261/pra6cv.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Museum*









http://i.pbase.com/o5/30/681730/1/68971293.4vkwrgjX.040226003Praiaw.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ponta Temerosa, Praia, Santiago, Cabo Verde









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/17943414.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plateau Area *










http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o496/EndriHasanaj/Plateau.jpg​


----------

